
Ask HN: How much would you give up to serve your customer? - adawg4
Ex. sleep, too much time,and etc.
======
muzani
I consider customers like fans. They're usually happy to give you money and
they appreciate you. You also can't run a business (or have a job) without
them.

So it's similar to how artists treat their fans - hang out with them, be
friends with them, take selfies, thank them and ask their opinions.

That said, there's a limit. 80% of your trouble comes from 20% of your
leads/customers. Some are tire kickers, some are bullies who get off on
demanding more and often negotiate for the sake of negotiating. Find a way to
cut those off quickly and focus on serving the other 80% better.

------
helph67
Everything! It's important to realise that your customer IS your business.
Most employees don't know/care about that but every business owner should.
When your customers lose faith it's `Goodnight Charlie'!

[edit] O.K. It helps also to be aware who your KEY customers are. Suggest you
get a sign made with this printed in LARGE letters --> PARETO
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle)

------
rvz
Anything they genuinely need if they are paying users. There's a reason paid
support exists in most businesses and it is so important because 'The customer
is always right' (if they are willing to pay for it).

------
cerberusss
What happened here? Did you sign a contract that you can't keep or something?

